#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  dames serieuse vraag mag je orale sex hebben is het haram of Halal

## Praktisirende_riffi

is het halal of haram

----------


## cummonisto

Waarom vraag je dat alleen aan de dames?

----------


## cummonisto

Zo serieus is die vraag ook niet, je geeft nog eens niet antwoord.Je wilt alleen maar opgewonden rakken hier.

en dan met je piemel gaan spelen.

----------


## Eric de Blois

Wat bedoel je met 'hebben'? Dat je orale sex liever alleen ontvangen wilt, juist geven wilt, of misschien beiden? Vertel eerst wat je er zelf van vindt, voordat je aan anderen gaat vragen. En verder is ditzelfde onderwerp hier al vaak aan de orde geweest. Gewoon even zoeken. Als het over haram gaat, kun je de vraag ook beter stellen aan een islamgeleerde. De vraag gaat specifiek over orale sex en de islam, maar je vraagt het alleen aan vrouwen, dus het gaat je om wat vrouwen daar persoonlijk van vinden. Waarom vind je het zo belangrijk te weten of het al dan niet mag binnen de islam als je toch gewoon wilt? Misschien weet je wel dat het taboe is voor de islam. Oraal is ook voor christenen taboe. Sex is alleen bedoeld voor de voortplanting, genieten is zondig. Een goede christen doet het alleen omdat het moet. De abrahamistische godsdiensten houden niet van vieze spelletjes. Alhoewel de aanhangers er wel van opgewonden raken. Seksuele drift is genetisch bepaald. God heeft - indien je uitgaat van het bestaan van god - onze seksuele driften geschapen, ironisch genoeg mogen we daarvan niet van genieten van god.

----------


## leilah24

Volgens onderzoek zou het mond- en keelkanker veroorzaken...

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Volgens onderzoek zou het mond- en keelkanker veroorzaken...


Praktiseer jij het?

----------


## Maes

Dan gebruik je een condoom haha ben jij niet die leila van Facebook? 

Groetjes [email protected] mail als jij dat bent

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Haha Rob; Maroc.nl is hier stilaan aan het veranderen in ne porno-site  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## AchmetAch

Haram als je de zaadlozing slikt als kwark. Halal als je tijdig het hoogtepunt verlaat en een andere ingang zoekt tot diepgang.

----------

